# Annoying



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

We take our 4 ferrets out for walks at the beach or our local woods twice a week and we always get stopped by people. I don't mind that because how often to you see some ferrets being walked? lol.
What bugs me is the fact that people don't even know what ferrets are?! :frown2:

You wouldn't believe the amount of times we've heard the following -

"Look at the small dogs"
"Look at the hamsters"
"Look at the cats" 

And the weekend before last, when we took them to the beach, this young child, about 7 or 8 years old kept following us around. The parents wern't watching him 

We've only had one day in the last 7 months where we were walking in the woods, and we were stopped on 7 different occassions and everyone who stopped us knew that we were walking ferrets


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

I get that a lot when I take Ozzy out for walks. Someone the other day thought he was a baby bear! I mean what the hell?

What annoys me most though is when people start mouthing off about how smelly and unfriendly and vicious they are. I mean come on, would I be taking a 'vicious' animal out in a public space, let people stop me to stroke him, pick him up and fuss him lots without giving him some sort of muzzle or something? No! because he isn't vicious ¬_¬

People annoy me....[/rant]

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

I didn't know you had ferrets so I just checked out your profile, they are so cute. I met a man in the park last summer walking his two ferrets and he said basically the same as you, someone once asked him if they could stroke his otter and someone even asked if they could stroke his badger .


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

Akai-Chan said:


> I get that a lot when I take Ozzy out for walks. Someone the other day thought he was a baby bear! I mean what the hell?
> 
> What annoys me most though is when people start mouthing off about how smelly and unfriendly and vicious they are. I mean come on, would I be taking a 'vicious' animal out in a public space, let people stop me to stroke him, pick him up and fuss him lots without giving him some sort of muzzle or something? No! because he isn't vicious ¬_¬
> 
> ...


Tell me about it  Most people don't want to stoke ours because they automatically think they'll bite.


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

I think you have to accept that not everyone is an animal lover or expert.

Some people have nothing to do with pets or animals in their lives, so what species something is, will often elude them.


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

So many people are surprised when they see me walking Ozzy round cos he's soo affectionate. He'll climb up my leg and nestle round my neck and roll on his back to have his tummy scratched. Moving to Brighton has been a pleasant change because people seem to know what they are and have an actual interest in learning about them rather than just shouting 'eurgh it's a rat on a lead' from across the street. 

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## gesic (Feb 19, 2009)

I adore ferrets but when I owned some, the walks would last for ages yet not go far, boy are they interested in everything!
Who cares if ferrets are not appreciated by everyone, there loss, they dont know what they are missing, but if anyone critesised my ferrets it would be me they would have to watch for not my boys:incazzato:


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

3 of ours start walking straight away, but they stop every now and again to roll in dirt and grass lol.
The other one drags his heels for about 5 mins then walks normally lol


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

Same with mine  Half the time he's bounding along and I have to jog to keep up with him, then he finds something nice to sniff and that's it. I'll be stuck there for 10 minutes while he rolls around in the mud or digs a bit. Sometimes he'll just stop dead and curl up to go to sleep if he's been on a long walk 

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

When we pull them out for their daily playtime, Spyro (our polecat male) runs around for 2 mins then falls asleep, he's so lazy :lol:


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

Haha Oz will wander round for HOURS without showing any signs of being tired then suddenly lay down and start snoozing. Luckily he usually falls asleep in places I can sit down and relax and wait for him to wake up (He becomes a grumpy old man if I try and wake him up )

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

Jake is a bit like that lol. He also has a stange fascination with cookers lol. If we're cooking something, he'll just sit there or do his meerkat impression and he won't budge :lol:


----------



## miaxxx (May 14, 2009)

ye that anoys me sooo much
squeaky is sooooooo lazy sometimes i end up dragging her on her bck (not in a cruel way)
and bebe is BONKERS she loves to jump off great hights


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

miaxxx said:


> ye that anoys me sooo much
> squeaky is sooooooo lazy sometimes i end up dragging her on her bck (not in a cruel way)
> and bebe is BONKERS she loves to jump off great hights


I have to do that sometimes :lol: 
I love the way they'll just lay on their backs whilst you pull them along


----------



## toddy (Jan 24, 2009)

When people see us walking ours the first comment is usually'oh no watch your trouser legs'
Shame how ignorant some people are over these animals all we can do is educate


----------

